

EveryBlock could still be sold, says NBC News Chief Digital Officer - danso
http://www.poynter.org/latest-news/top-stories/203813/everyblock-could-still-be-sold-says-schiller-after-abrupt-closing-of-hyperlocal-pioneer/

======
andrewwhalen
I'm going to miss that one, anyone else? Maybe because I live in Mission where
it started.

